# How do you hold your reins?



## Nitefeatherz (Jan 23, 2012)

*My question to you is: How were you taught to hold the reins? *

I am lucky enough to work at an animal hospital where there are quite a few equestrians around who are all crazy about horses. We got into a conversation about how you hold the reins yesterday in regards to what we were taught.

I distinctly remember holding the reins in a different manner before my accident than after. (At the time it wasn't so clear and I had to re-learn EVERYTHING.) Before the accident I was taught to hold the reins in two hands in a tight grip while leaving your pinky out. (Sorry if that is a poor description-not quite sure how to describe it.) 

Interestingly enough- my orthopedic surgeon said that leaving the pinky out is probably what the "very interesting" fracture in my hand. 

After the accident, when I was back in the saddle and everything was fuzzy (concussion too...) I had to ask how to hold the reins properly and was taught to keep all my fingers in a tight grip on the reins INCLUDING the pinky. 

Since I ran into my co-worker who uses the "pinky out" method (and yet another who rides Western...which is a horse of a different color altogether, hehe) I figured I would come on here and poke a few brains as to what you all do. :wink:
So tell me- are you in or out?


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

I hold my reins thumb on top, with 3 fingers holding the reins and my pinky left out. wrists turned a tad. Like my avatar


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The pinky out is correct. I sometimes have my ring finger out as well on my left hand, as the knuckle on that finger is often pained due to other sports injuries, and I don't feel like I can use that hand when it is sore.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Pinkie out. 

I've ridden with the next finger up out as well... I think that is how I ride with a double bridle too? One with pinkie and then one with the one up. I can't remember, I just do it. 

I don't think I could ride pinkie in...it would feel so uncontrolled and unrefined!


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

i guess I'm not the one to answer your question. My horse is just learning to neck rein with leg pressure. She's doing great. I am SO busy riding over logs, creeks, and hacking a new trail, I switch to one hand while the other is moving branches out of my face. I just try to always maintain proper length of reins on her bit. She and I are always working on obstacles that my finger placement on the reins don't come into focus for us. So I guess this reply is a zero on your concern level. It did however make me think that I don't think about it so thank you! I guess I need to know how to hold the reins too, pinky in or out!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I hold them as redape. On rare occasions I will put the pinky onthe outside because it instantly shortens the reins by about an inch, if needed. bad habit, tho.


----------



## Pen (Apr 26, 2012)

I got taught to and always ride with my pinkie out


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Thumbs on top, pinkies out.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I dont think the horse cares


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

Snaffle rein between pinkie and ring finger, curb rein between ring and middle finger...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

There is a big reason for having thumbs on top, and that's to keep your forearm rotated such that your elbow stays close to your side , not chicken winging out.

having the pinky out is ok, but you will have better feel and ability to follow the horse's mouth in any English riding discipline, with direct contact, if you have your entire hand softly closed around the rein, with the thumb on top being the point of firm "hold".


----------



## northwesten (Apr 28, 2012)

I be honest I hold mine like I am on my bike when I am going cross country (though though a forest style lol) but most times I do hold on with my thumb on top when I am schooling.


----------



## Nitefeatherz (Jan 23, 2012)

minstrel said:


> Snaffle rein between pinkie and ring finger, curb rein between ring and middle finger...


That's a horse of a different color altogether! :lol: I've only ever used one rein. I can't imagine how all the people who use two reins ever keep them straight.

For instance- looking at all the straps that are attached to the bridle on a polo pony boggles my mind. How they keep them straight while also holding a mallet (and also at times, a stick) is just bewildering. 



tinyliny said:


> There is a big reason for having thumbs on top, and that's to keep your forearm rotated such that your elbow stays close to your side , not chicken winging out.
> 
> having the pinky out is ok, but you will have better feel and ability to follow the horse's mouth in any English riding discipline, with direct contact, if you have your entire hand softly closed around the rein, with the thumb on top being the point of firm "hold".


How you are describing it here sounds a lot like what I'm doing to me. I'm glad someone described a "pinky in" type of hold- makes me feel less like the person everyone sees doing something wrong and no one mentions it... hehe :wink:


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

Nitefeatherz said:


> That's a horse of a different color altogether! :lol: I've only ever used one rein. I can't imagine how all the people who use two reins ever keep them straight.
> 
> For instance- looking at all the straps that are attached to the bridle on a polo pony boggles my mind. How they keep them straight while also holding a mallet (and also at times, a stick) is just bewildering.


It's not that difficult - you get used to it pretty quickly, and its so expressive once you do. And yeah, polo is a bit mental - but whenever I've played, the ponies have known their job so well that they would follow the ball pretty regardless of what I actually did...


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Like this


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

mildot said:


> Like this


So is that pinky out or in?

Ya'll confused me.

How I hold my reins.

Thumbs on top. Three fingers wrapped around rein holding it to my palm, comes up between my ring and pinky finger. Clamp down with my pinky.. 

Though I still have a bad habit of chicken winging.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

That is pinky out Sky


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> That is pinky out Sky


So then what is pinky in... fisting them? I suppose that would make sense if you don't soften with your fingers but more with your elbows.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think we are talking about two different things. For "Pink out", some folks are asking about whether or not the pinky is outside of the rein or inside of the rein which goes through your 'fist'.

others mean, is the pinky held outward, like one might hold and English tea cup.


in my post, I was responding to somewho thoughtthe pinky should be held out in the tea party way, so I was saying that it's not so good to have your pinky held away from the rest of the fingers.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> I think we are talking about two different things. For "Pink out", some folks are asking about whether or not the pinky is outside of the rein or inside of the rein which goes through your 'fist'.
> 
> others mean, is the pinky held outward, like one might hold and English tea cup.
> 
> ...


Ohh okay, I really thought you meant fisting the reins.. which I tried once due to my thumb injury (wasn't terrible but holding reins HURT) so instead of thumb on.. it was off and then the other 4 fingers were gripping the reins. And of course I did the same on the other hand and that was not fun.. very hard to communicate in my experience lol.


----------



## RisingGlory (Sep 12, 2010)

So do you guys ride with your reigns crossed??


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

RisingGlory said:


> So do you guys ride with your reigns crossed??


Never. Hands should never pass over the withers to the other side.


----------



## RisingGlory (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm not saying cross your "Hands" , I mean the reigns. Like.. take your left rein.. pull it back to the saddle, and then cross it over to the right side... do the same for the right side.. And then hold them with your hands parellel to each other (more or less) .


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

RisingGlory said:


> I'm not saying cross your "Hands" , I mean the reigns. Like.. take your left rein.. pull it back to the saddle, and then cross it over to the right side... do the same for the right side.. And then hold them with your hands parellel to each other (more or less) .


How do you cross a rein to the other side without taking your hand with it? Unless I'm missing something, it is physically impossible to do what you suggest.

And even if it were possible, why would you do that? It it still incorrect. Even an indirect rein of opposition is not supposed to go across to the other side.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Mildot, I think the confusion is discipline wise to be honest. RisingGlory - in English, it is very, very unusual for reins to not be joined. If you are thinking like western, where each rein is it's own entity, not attached to the other, this is not really ever done in English. We use reins that have a buckle where they join, so they can't cross. These are typical of English reins:









The excess is usually down one side of the horse, but it's usually not more than a foot of rein. I usually have mine to the left of the withers. They look like this:








and the other side:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

RisingGlory said:


> I'm not saying cross your "Hands" , I mean the reigns. Like.. take your left rein.. pull it back to the saddle, and then cross it over to the right side... do the same for the right side.. And then hold them with your hands parellel to each other (more or less) .


Bridging the reins? If I'm ponying another horse, yes I do. When riding normally, nope! Unless I'm opening a gate and need to have control of both of the reins, then it's very helpful. 

Why do you ask?


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Bridging the reins? If I'm ponying another horse, yes I do. When riding normally, nope! Unless I'm opening a gate and need to have control of both of the reins, then it's very helpful.
> 
> Why do you ask?


If she's talking about bridging the reins, it's only really useful at the gallop (for support on the crest of the neck) or like you mention when needing a free hand to do something.


----------



## HorseyGirl12345 (Mar 23, 2012)

Pinky out.

That is how I was taught.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

This is a most confusing, and therefore entertaining thread!!

First I read the original post, and thought "what the heck? Why and how would someone ride around with their little finger sticking straight out, as if holding a cup of tea when at tea with the queen"

Then I read some answers and thought that I'd landed on a different planet where everyone is suddenly holding their hands like that.

Then I read the question from Rising Glory about crossing the reins over, and frankly I'm completely baffled. People everywhere riding around with their little fingers stuck out, crossing their hands over each other?? Are you all mad!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Shropshirerosie said:


> frankly I'm completely baffled. People everywhere riding around with their little fingers stuck out, crossing their hands over each other?? Are you all mad!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Bahahaha welcome to my world!! I thought everyone had this special way of holding the reins and I was using old caveman methods ahaha

Are you following now though?


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

Rein starts at the bit, goes between my pinky and ring-finger, gets grasped by my middle 3 fingers, then exits over the top of my 2nd finger and off the side of the neck, with my thumb on top of the rein, and my pinky under the rein. Middle 3 fingers grasp the rein, thumb and pinky provide stability and control. Thumbs up.
The only time I can remember ever bridging my reins was when I was riding with 2 broken fingers and could only use one hand. It's good to know how to do it. It can come in very handy.


----------



## RisingGlory (Sep 12, 2010)

WOAH.... Sorry!.. Bridging is what I ment... I looked it up. I just saw someones picture when they said that's how they hold their reigns and it looked to me that was how you rode in English... by bridging. I didn't know you had a buckle. I also didn't mean to be totally confusing..... :S I ride western... so what you guys were doing just looked / souded confusing. I think I got it straight now.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

RisingGlory said:


> WOAH.... Sorry!.. Bridging is what I ment... I looked it up. I just saw someones picture when they said that's how they hold their reigns and it looked to me that was how you rode in English... by bridging. I didn't know you had a buckle. I also didn't mean to be totally confusing..... :S I ride western... so what you guys were doing just looked / souded confusing. I think I got it straight now.


Oh it's all good  I knew what you were talking about. Yay for learning something new, though, right?


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I keep my pinky on, but stretched out, very lightly, because I use my pinky to put the pressure on my reins.
I like keeping it light. Makes my mare relax


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

RisingGlory said:


> WOAH.... Sorry!.. Bridging is what I ment... I looked it up. I just saw someones picture when they said that's how they hold their reigns and it looked to me that was how you rode in English... by bridging. I didn't know you had a buckle. I also didn't mean to be totally confusing..... :S I ride western... so what you guys were doing just looked / souded confusing. I think I got it straight now.


Bridging is not really used until you gallop. Some people use it/teach it during jumps as kind of an intermediate step between grabbing mane and jumping "out of hand" when your balance is good enough that your hands follow the horse's mouth without being used to support your weight.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I hold the reins pinky out like the pictures SkysEternalAngel posted, but I took one lesson with a German-style dressage trainer who insisted I keep my pinky in. I didn't care for the feel of it (though that's not the reason I didn't go back to her...)


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

When I was first learning. I was taught to have my pinky on the outside of the reins. However, fast-forward like 15 years and I'm starting to learn again. This trainer has me have the reins come through my pinky and out over my pointer to hold with my thumb. He says it gives more control. I don't prefer it and I'm glad to hear most people use the other way. However, the trainer is wonderful and I gladly do it. Besides, I'm riding his horse so he would know the best way to deal with it.


----------

